

EXT4 Data Corruption Bug Hits Stable Linux Kernels - dmit
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxNDQ

======
bitcartel
It's worth reading to see how this bug is being resolved... and then contrast
with how another recent bug was handled. The difference is stark. Maybe it's a
culture or generational thing, I really don't know.

[https://plus.google.com/111465598045192916635/posts/Ckmmbjmv...](https://plus.google.com/111465598045192916635/posts/CkmmbjmvebM)

"yeah it's kinda tough when you have 250+ OSS projects, inevitably some get
messed up over time and I merge broken shit haha"

